# Elann free patterns - July 2015



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

sharing the link

http://international.elann.com/product-category/patterns/free-this-month/


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I particularly found the "Shining Bird's Eyes Shawl" very intriguing.


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

EZ2 said:


> Thank you for sharing. I particularly found the "Shining Bird's Eyes Shawl" very intriguing.


And the rambling leaf one appeals to me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

so many lovely patterns, so little time (sigh....)thanks for the link


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Many thanks!


----------



## Maudellen (Jan 29, 2013)

Very inspiring link. Thanks.


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Adorable patterns! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Saved the Slouch Hat one. Thanks much and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Haven't tried that pattern but it's lovely. Enough to keep you from getting bored. Can't decide what color(s) I want. They're all so lovely!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link. When I got their newsletter I downloaded lots of their free patterns. When my old computer went bellyup, all the patterns got lost. They could not be retrieved, but hey, you only have so many hours a day and so much yarn.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Pretty patterns, thanks.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks, so gad someone posts Elan


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the link! The Starstruck hat made it into my files.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Sometimes Elann can have some things I wouldn't be interested in. Takes all kinds to make a world--and knitters. :thumbup:


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

pin_happy said:


> sharing the link
> 
> http://international.elann.com/product-category/patterns/free-this-month/


Does this company do free patterns every month?


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you, I get Elann's notifications, but somehow missed this one.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou.


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

thank you, I most loved the moonlight sonata shawl


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I liked all the shawl patterns and the hat.


----------

